
LG admits premium display fails near wi-fi - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38853962
======
AdmiralAsshat
_" Changing the location or positioning of either the router or the display
should resolve the issue," it said._

"Doctor, it hurts when I do this!"

"Don't do that!"

\---

The article said future models will include additional shielding. Will the
people who bought the earlier models be allowed to exchange, or is the above
non-solution all they get?

~~~
oddevan
The buzz on the Mac web is that they can retro-fit old displays. Don't know if
it'll be an exchange or what.

From MacRumors:
[https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/03/lg-27-inch-5k-display-r...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/03/lg-27-inch-5k-display-
router-fix/)

> Owners affected by the issue are advised to get in touch with Apple, LG, or
> their reseller to arrange for a repair.

~~~
joecool1029
I'm guessing they just staple some of this shit on:
[https://www.lessemf.com/fabric5.html#1246](https://www.lessemf.com/fabric5.html#1246)

"yep, that should do it, all better now!"

------
Kluny
I see this label on most electronic devices I own:

"This device complies with part 15 of the FCC Rules. Operation is subject to
the following two conditions: (1) This device may not cause harmful
interference, and (2) this device must accept any interference received,
including interference that may cause undesired operation." [1]

If the display comes with that label, shouldn't that be enough to make LG
subject to a class action suit, or at least a huge fine from the FCC? Or is
the FCC another agency that's lost its teeth this year, along with the FDA and
the EPA?

[1]
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/47/15.19](https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/47/15.19)

~~~
panda88888
I think LG is in the clear.

My understanding is that as owner of the LG display, you simply cannot sue
your WiFi router manufacturer for messing up your monitor, hence the "must
accept any interference ... including interference that may cause undesired
operation."

Part 15 doesn't guarantee that the monitor will continue to operate under
interference.

~~~
ghostly_s
Indeed. My understanding is those terms mean your device can't defensively
interfere with the operation of _other_ devices because they are causing
undesired operation of your device.

------
mark_l_watson
That seems like a bad flaw they should have detected during product testing.
Rushed to get to market.

I bought their smaller 4K monitor last week and so far, except for a not
perfectly fitting usb-c socket, all is great so far. I love it.

------
grenoire
Wasn't this front page just the other day? Users basically mentioned that the
monitor itself was great except for this interference issue.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13530709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13530709)

------
finid
Aha!

I observed the same thing late last year when I use a foldable wristpad with
magnets inside that I got from an AT&T booth at a tech conference.

So this is not limited to that specific LG display. Mine is an LG 24MA32D that
I bought about 3 years ago.

~~~
joecool1029
One wonders if the 2.4ghz USB3 interference [1] also messes with it, keep your
external drives away!

[1] [http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/io/universal-
serial-b...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/io/universal-serial-
bus/usb3-frequency-interference-paper.html)

~~~
minimaxir
I have a USB-C to USB-A hub and a USB 3.0 external HD connected via converter
both connected to my LG 5k. No issues so far on either end.

My network is mostly 5Ghz w/ a Google Wifi

------
panda88888
This isn't new. Honeywell monitor used inside Boeing 737 cockpit failed near
WiFi as well. They discovered this defect when in-flight WiFi was introduced.

[http://aviationtroubleshooting.blogspot.com/2014/10/display-...](http://aviationtroubleshooting.blogspot.com/2014/10/display-
units-on-boeings-flight-deck.html)

Edit: added link and clarification that the display is used inside the
cockpit.

------
halomru
I assume this slipped through because the required certifications don't
include rigorous requirements for electromagnetic interference on unlicensed
bands? Or was this supposed to be caught in required testing?

~~~
tzs
I believe the required testing for FCC Part 15 certification only covers what
your device emits, not how it responds to the emissions of other devices.

------
coldpie
How fucking hard is it to make a competent display? I feel like the A/V market
is ripe for disruption. Sell a quality line of displays with no "smart" crap
and a relatively low-cost receiver with no "smart" crap, a usable front-end
with tons of A/V features and a dozen inputs of different types.

This must be harder than I think it is, because no one is doing it.

~~~
rb808
I dont understand how you can get a 40 inch 4k TV for $350 but a 32 inch 4k
display is $900.

Seems the 32 inch space prices are way too high.

~~~
mikestew
You're looking at it from the point of view of "but the one over there is
bigger". The manufacturer's point of view is "we sell a lot more 40" TVs than
we do 32" monitors, so we're going to manufacture the shit out of 40" panels",
something something economies of scale.

Same reason we suffered with 27" monitors at 1080 for so long: because LG and
the like were selling literal boatloads of 1080 panels to put in TVs. If you
wanted something out of band like a 1440 panel, well, get your checkbook out.

Oh, and does that 4K TV do 60fps at 4K? (Honest question, I have no idea if
they do or not. Though I would assume so.)

~~~
jdmichal
If you ever want a good place to answer your last question, I found rtings to
be indespensible when I was shopping for a new TV last year. The "supported
resolutions" section answers your question, and there's lots of other good
information:

[http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/x850c#comparison_200](http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/x850c#comparison_200)

~~~
ethbro
On the other monitor / panel side, if anyone isn't aware of it, TFT Central is
amazing. [http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/](http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/)

------
stdclass
Slightly offtopic: can somebody recommend me a 4K display for programming
(around 28-32inches)?

------
tfe
This is the biggest bummer with Apple existing the display business. Say what
you will about them but at least the engineering is competent.

~~~
gldalmaso
Competent but not flawless (antennagate, bendgate). So maybe not so different
from LG.

------
bitmapbrother
LG has been plagued with quality control issues. Their Android phones are
known to suffer from boot loop problems.

